# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Source Code >  Xin Code Nhạc

## appsmart

bác nào biết làm code web giống trang http://album.mp3.zing.vn/quang-vinh hoặc http://album.mp3.zing.vn/vinh-thuyen-kim giúp em với, xin cảm ơn rất nhiều

----------


## npd.fpt

bạn làm blog hả để mình làm lại xem lâu hok làm ko biết có làm dc hok? [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## devico

hjx!nó là flash hay gì mòa!.............................

----------


## HotArchives

không dễ đâu bạn. nó là trang web flash đấy. nhưng không biết nó có được share trên mạng ko?

----------


## adminphim

theo mình nghĩ bạn zo thietkeweb.vn kêu ng ta làm 1 web flash y như vậy á!hý hý!

----------


## nguyentienthuy

http://dangchuan.com trang này code cũng được nè bạn

----------


## phongkhamkt1

neu la nlog thi ko lam dc dau ban. phai la web moi up dc nhung flas nhu the neu ban can xin code nhac thi hinh nhu minh thay cac trang nhu : nhaccuatui.com hay nhung trang khac thi duyoi bai hat deu co code ca?

----------


## HuaAnh

đơn giản hơn thì dùng code nhạc này không cần quản lý http://code.nhacf.com

----------


## ilamdep

*đã gọi là độc quyền mà bạn :shifty:

*

----------

